# For Panda!!



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Panda - tonight, I had Milly out for play time, and she decided she was sleepy. So she was cuddling in her fleece on my hand, held up against my chest, while I logged on to HHC. I was scrolling down a thread of mine that you had posted in. I saw Milly's nose poke out of the fleece, and when I scrolled slowly down the page, your signature picture of Norma came up... I don't know if it was coincidence or not, but she started squirming like crazy when Norma was on the computer screen, and wanted to stand on my laptop (I said no, since she has poopy boots tonight). Eventually I just held her up to the screen and she stared for a few seconds.










I thought it was adorable. Normally she just ignores my computer when we're cuddling and I'm on the internet! :lol:


----------



## Rosalia (Nov 9, 2010)

Lol thats funny  
cool picture btw


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

Awwwe! She found a friend on-line!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

That is just too cute!!!!  thanks for sharing! she & Norma can be pen pals! :lol:


----------



## fracturedcircle (May 31, 2010)

love it!!!


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

PJM said:


> Awwwe! She found a friend on-line!


That's what I thought too, PJ!



panda said:


> That is just too cute!!!!  thanks for sharing! she & Norma can be pen pals! :lol:


Haha. I think we'll have to type for our hedgies if they want to be pen pals. I'm sure their letters would look like "acfthyi9ujmni8jhytgfheghr" :lol: Cracks me up!


----------



## DexterTheHog (May 22, 2011)

hanhan27 said:


> PJM said:
> 
> 
> > Awwwe! She found a friend on-line!
> ...


You should totally let her walk around on the comp!! We can start a thread called "What the hedgies have to say" and it can just be whatever letters they decide to walk on!
I think it would be cute  What if they type something??


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

mvks,ximskwormscmvnwuila,cmnwormsnvnsk,s,wormsmcnsnjakwormsnvnswhbsworms
:lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

hehe actually, once Norma was all about climbing on my key board, i was nervous about her little toes getting caught but let her run around it, i think she liked how the buttons felt, i opened up word and it really did look like gibberish but it was cute :lol:


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

here was the picture my mom took.. 
http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos- ... 8270_n.jpg


----------



## mizgoldstein (Feb 12, 2011)

hahaha PJM I noticed how many times "worms" comes up in that gibberish! I'm sure that's how it would be if they really could type to us :lol:

DexterTheHog - I think that's a great idea for a thread! I don't have my baby yet so somebody should get it started! (I think cute little Dexter is the perfect candidate  )

hanhan27 - for some reason I can't see the picture  do you have it on photobucket or anything like that where you'd have a link I could see it at?


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

PJ, I laughed out loud when I noticed the "worms" throughout the gibberish! :lol: 

That would be really cute! I just need to make sure Milly's feet are clean before we try it. She has been wheeling like a mad woman since she got her new cage, and her feet are SO poopy all the time. Maybe we'll try it tonight. 

Here ya go Mizgoldstein


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

Oh, and Panda, that is SUCH a cute picture. Norma and Milly have really similar pinto markings! Too cool.


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

aww maybe she just thought it was a picture of her! hehe they do look very similar.. both are super cuties if i do say so myself  :lol:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I could have totally fainted from the absolute cuteness of that picture! I can't stop smiling once I seen the pic of Milly looking at Norma


----------



## toblerone (Mar 28, 2011)

DexterTheHog said:


> hanhan27 said:
> 
> 
> > PJM said:
> ...


Oh please do! my little one was uber adventuroous her first night and crawled all over the key board! she's too tiny to actually type anything yet though.... :lol: but their feet make the greatest pattering sounds on the keyboards! cuuuutteee! also sorry for the misspellings! i'm typing with one hand because lilly osa is sleeping away in my other one  i thought they were supposed to be nocturnal lol i guess she's learning!


----------



## panda (May 23, 2011)

how cute would it be.. we could have their gibberish & then say what we think they were really trying to say :lol:


----------



## hanhan27 (May 12, 2011)

:lol: Why are hedgehogs so cute? If Milly walked across my keyboard, I would find it adorable. When my cats do it, I get irritated and swipe them away...



Hedgieonboard said:


> I could have totally fainted from the absolute cuteness of that picture! I can't stop smiling once I seen the pic of Milly looking at Norma


Exactly how I felt! That's why I just had to make this thread, lol.


----------

